# Dechlorinator choice



## Vanish (16 Mar 2013)

I use a standard Dechlorinator designed for use in aquariums, and now that I am carting out 50% water changes weekly I'm getting through a fair bit if the stuff. 
I also have a pond which I have a Dechlorinator for. This stuff is a lot stronger than the aquarium one, i.e only 10ml per 150l as a-posed to 5ml per 20l. So supposing I use the pond  Dechlorinator for my aquarium old this be safe. 
As i like to call a spade, a spade then I'd take a guess that it would be, but thought I'd run it past the boffins in here.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Mar 2013)

some people do use pond dechlor, however couldnt advise if all are ok but i cant imagine why not.
Otherwise an economical option is seachem prime, 5ml for 200ltr so last a long time and good quality.


----------



## Matt Warner (16 Mar 2013)

Or even better, use Seachem Safe which is prime in powder form which will last years and years.


----------



## DTL (16 Mar 2013)

A cheaper alternative for dechlorination is sodium thiosulphate.

 1kg Sodium thiosulphate -aquarium dechlorinator!top quality | eBay

1 jar @ £8.19 shipped will last a lifetime

CNYKOI - Sodium Thiosulfate stock solution calculator


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Mar 2013)

however that doesnt treat chloramine or ammonia, although ammonia isnt the issue.


----------



## DTL (16 Mar 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> however that doesnt treat chloramine or ammonia, although ammonia isnt the issue.


Shouldn't be a problem if Ph is <7 and tank filtration isn't overloaded.

Interesting article here Removing Chloramines


----------



## scuttler (16 Mar 2013)

monochloramine could affect fish in low concentrations. Might get away with it normally but if the water company boost the dose.....


----------



## scuttler (16 Mar 2013)

It does look like sodium thiosulfate will remove chloramine but will produce Ammonia and HCl as a product. The more i read the more i want a RO unit 
I wonder if the retail product have anything else in them.


----------



## Vanish (17 Mar 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Seachem looks good to me. Always up for a bit of cost cutting.


----------



## Gary Pratt (14 Apr 2013)

HMA filter?

No waste water like an RO filter.

Leaves the KH/GH in the water too.


----------



## sa80mark (14 Apr 2013)

When I was breeding fish and had my fish room i used various pond dechlorinators for the same reasons your looking at and I never had any issues after a few years using these I moved to an hma filter and was never really happy with it, the main reason was i just wasn't confident it was removing all the chlorine, chloramine etc so still dosed hma with dechlorinators just for peace of mind

Mark


----------



## Gary Pratt (14 Apr 2013)

Well it ain't killing my cherry shrimp so I'm happy with it.

I suppose knowing when to change the elements is the important bit.

I hook mine up to mixer tap get the water temp right and run the hose straight into the tank.

I'm going for yearly changeout of elements. Hopefully that will do the trick and I won't wipe out a tankful on month eleven.


----------



## gramski (23 Apr 2013)

I'm about to start using Vitamin C (l-ascorbic acid) as it is supposed to take out both chlorine and chloramines. Has anyone else used this?


----------



## ian_m (23 Apr 2013)

gramski said:


> I'm about to start using Vitamin C (l-ascorbic acid) as it is supposed to take out both chlorine and chloramines. Has anyone else used this?


Well it would work acid reacting with the chlorine (not sure about chloramine). But think that it could cause serious issues, as it would react with any hardness as well as chlorine (and chloramine?) thus what dose you require would depend on water hardness and will be a major danger to live stock as any excess will make the water acidic.

If you want to go cheap on dechlorinator sodium thiosulphate is cheap on ebay.


----------



## gramski (24 Apr 2013)

ian_m said:


> Well it would work acid reacting with the chlorine (not sure about chloramine). But think that it could cause serious issues, as it would react with any hardness as well as chlorine (and chloramine?) thus what dose you require would depend on water hardness and will be a major danger to live stock as any excess will make the water acidic.
> 
> If you want to go cheap on dechlorinator sodium thiosulphate is cheap on ebay.


 
I've used it in the past but it does not neutralise chloramines.

The ammount of Vit C used is too small to have much of an impact on hardness od acidity.


----------



## BIN578 (24 Apr 2013)

Vanish said:


> Thanks for your replies. Seachem looks good to me. Always up for a bit of cost cutting.


 
Buy it in larger quantities from places like Warehouse Aquatics and it is cheaper than most places, and also lasts forever.


----------

